
We Were Forced to Close Our Business and the Reason Will Surprise You - wsieroci
https://www.kentuckymoonbow.com/blog/url-9wj2b
======
shrimpx
Unemployment insurance pays people more money to stay home than they would
make working a job that exposes them to covid. Hence these businesses can’t
find people to hire and they have to shut down.

I think the small business sector will probably be very slow to recover and
have a long tail of impact on tourism and recreation. E.g. why would I visit
xyz place when their cool cafes, bars, bookstores are still struggling to
reopen?

